# ora



## llamadmeismael

Hola amigos, Por otra parte, tengo problemas para traducir la palabra "Ora" en inicios de frase, como por ejemplo
*Ora* de onde vem este critério de "justiça"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Ismael, 

_Ora_ no início da oração é uma interjeição que exprime impaciência, zombaria, menosprezo, dúvida, etc.
Ex.: "Ora (direis) ouvir estrelas! Certo perdeste o senso!" 
(Olavo Bilac)


----------



## olivinha

Mira, podrías traducirla así.
*Pero bueno*, ¿de dónde viene este criterio de "justicia"?
O


----------



## llamadmeismael

muchas gracias a las dos. No entiendo por qué, pero en mi post original os planteaba dos dudas, y el texto ha aparecido cortado. Mi otra consulta tiene que ver con la expresión "um tanto ou quanto". No sé si significa "relativamente", "bastante"... Gracias de nuevo.

Un saludo, 

ismael


----------



## Vanda

Ismael, divide seu post em dois. Para cada assunto, um tópico, ok? 
Já está respondido aqui.


----------



## nusa

Podría decirse también: ¿Y ahora? ¿de dónde viene este criterio de "justicia"?


----------



## Vanda

nusa said:


> Podría decirse también: ¿Y ahora? ¿de dónde viene este criterio de "justicia"?


 
Neste caso já daria uma outra idéia. Dá a entender que, após algo ter sido feito, alguém pergunta: e agora (depois disso) o que acontecerá?

Ex.: - O ônibus das 9 horas já partiu.
- E agora, o que faço? Preciso chegar cedo em casa.


----------



## nusa

Ok,Vanda. Obrigada.


----------



## llamadmeismael

En el texto que estoy traduciendo hay muchos "ora", y a veces estoy usando expresiones distintas, como "ahora bien", "pues bien" o "ahora". Se trata de un texto más o menos filosófico, en el que aparecen muchas digresiones lógicas, del tipo "si pasa esto, entoces pasará aquello". ¿Creéis que valen mis traducciónes?


----------



## Outsider

Sí, me parecen acertadas.


----------



## olivinha

llamadmeismael said:


> En el texto que estoy traduciendo hay muchos "ora", y a veces estoy usando expresiones distintas, como "ahora bien", "pues bien" o "ahora". Se trata de un texto más o menos filosófico, en el que aparecen muchas digresiones lógicas, del tipo "si pasa esto, entoces pasará aquello". ¿Creéis que valen mis traducciónes?


 
Ismael, 
Mira la otra definición que tenemos para _ora_:
ora
[Do lat. ad hora(m), 'à hora'.]
Conj. 
 1.  Mas; note-se (que).

Así que creo que, en el caso de tu texto, tus elecciones de traducción ("ahora bien", "pues bien" o "ahora") son acertadas.
O


----------



## lenabrasil

Únicamente "pues" no se puede?

Gracias!


----------



## Emerson74

E na frase 

....de oposição ora abandonavam, ora participavam...

Como ficaria a tradução en español?


----------



## gato radioso

Emerson74 said:


> E na frase
> 
> ....de oposição ora abandonavam, ora participavam...
> 
> Como ficaria a tradução en español?


Isso é_ outro ora_.
Neste caso que dizes, é também ora em espanhol: _ora abandonaban, ora participaban.... _tendo em conta que é um uso preferentemente literário. Na linguagem comun, diz-se simplesmente: _o abandonaban, o participaban..._

No que estavam a falar antes os foreiros é a expressão ao início da frase.
Dela não temos um equivalente universal, mas, segundo o contexto, podem valer:

_Pues
Pues bien_ (ora bem)
_Venga
¡Ea!_

Depende muito da continuação que diga a frase.,, é o que determina qual destas expressões é a mais idiomática em cada situação. Seja como for, não significam nada realmente, são interjeções que exprimem surpresa, acordo, disponibilidade para escutar o que outro vai dizer...


----------



## olivinha

@gato radioso, ¿no se podría traducir con _bien... bien... _?


----------



## gato radioso

olivinha said:


> @gato radioso, ¿no se podría traducir con _bien... bien... _?


También.
Además es un registro más habitual, menos formal, que el que yo dije al principio.


----------

